# WTB: Tissot Watch Box



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm after a Tissot watch box & pillow, similar to the one pictured. Would prefer to have the booklets that go into the back as well if possible.

Plenty on ebay, but I thought I'd check here first.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a blue one that is surplus.

no outer sleeve though. Interested?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I've seen plenty of local listings of tissot boxes going pretty cheap (not dubiously cheap) but I've always wondered whether they are legit.

I saw plenty of tissots going up for sale for half their inteded price, new, with warranty, never worn. Is there an explosion of fake tissots recently or are these unsold items from ADs and grey market dealers and whatever ?


----------

